

Priming affect during tech interviews - vskr
http://peepholeintomybrain.blogspot.com/2012/08/priming-effect-during-interviews.html

======
aaronbrethorst
"Effect," not "affect." See also:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4447337>

~~~
vskr
Thanks... but I hope you read the article beyond "affect"

~~~
aaronbrethorst
I did, I was just being a pedant ;)

